# Let er' rip.!



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Just tell me what ya think of this one. Probably going to look at it tomorrow. Not set on anything. Just let me know Any opinions/concerns. 

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2714207726.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks sound, i dont see rust which is good. Id say the price is good too. If you can go and hook it up and take it for a spin around, see how it handles and all that.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Saw it today. I reaaaallly like it! So roomy and cheap. Only problem with it is the axel tube housing has like a dent in it like she must of ran over a rock. We obviously can't tell if the axel is bent (which I doubt) until we take it for a spin. Otherwise she says she is firm but I'm sure if I wave $2,000 cash in her face she won't say no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well its a BIG axle and its pretty hard to bend it, if its not a big dent it should be fine. But yah a test drive will tell yah whats with it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Even If it is I can always replace the axels as they aren't as expensive as I originally thought. The trailers at a good enough deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well if you feel like you should replace it which i would, go and do it better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh most definitely! No ponies will be in there unless its safe and sound!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks decent to me!! I am not a huge fan of black trailers, but you can always repaint 'em.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Put some flames on it and stuff!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She got it painted to match her truck. Lol. I called her and offered 2 cash being that we have no idea if the axel is bent. She has people coming to see it Sunday so she said she will get back to me then and see how it goes with them. So I'm crossing my fingers that they don't take it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

it looks good, how is the floor?, it is steel if I remember the ad right I hope you get it


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The floors are good. So she just called and said the guy coming to look tomorrow canceled and she will take $2,000!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like a pretty sweet rig! Not sure about the axle, maybe you should take it to a trailer place and have it checked?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a heavy duty sucker!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay so we weren't positive if we were going to pick this bad boy up but it is still for sale so we gave the lady a call today and said we are definitely taking it. I ended up selling my blue and white little trailer today  So now am looking at this bad boy but I already think we are sold on this one. Anyone have any opinions on why not To get it? Anyone ever own one of these models; please let me know how the brand is!! Let me know if you see any red flags or anything. I love this one haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Boots, I assume you must have let this one pass?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope we bought this one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well?

HOW DO YOU LIKE IT? :lol:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I still have yet to get it home but I love it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it there yet? When can I borrow it? LOL


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Tractor supply completely screwed us over and ordered the wrong part of the gooseneck that we need so now we have to wait an extra 3 weeks to get the stupid thing. Ugh. I'm so mad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So I guess that means at least a month before I can borrow it?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes  you really like it that much huh gunslinger?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks pretty nice to me.....You seemed pretty excited about it, so the least I could do was ask to borrow it.

I never expected to get a yes.....:-o


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I will load up on the pix when I pick it up for you! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess it's a good thing I'm a patient man.....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL. I totally forgot!!!! Well get them to you ASAP! We picked up two new horses in it and we will never go back to a BP again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

*Good Luck!!*

I wish you luck!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats!!
:happydance:


----------

